# Sunday PM Pictures



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are a few pictures on the layout taken this afternoon. 

This is a NYC Mikado arriving at the station. 









Second is a UP Challenger leaving the freight yard. 









Third is a Big Boy leaving the sanding tower for the coaling tower. 









Lastly, a porter and some news stand customers at the passenger station platforms.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great looking scenes. Nice locos. Thanks for showing.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is not often I think about taking pictures at the layout. These are just hand held with an iPhone. I have a nice Nikon with assorted lenses but it just takes too much time to set up and then move the pictures afterwards to a file for posting. On the other hand there is a big difference in the end product. It is nice there is now a reasonable selection of S scale things to help detail the scenes.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are two pictures of a old school American Flyer layout in my home office. I do not think I ever posted these before. Big contrast, both styles are fun. The Challenger is the same one on the layout above.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice. I have bigboy 4014 and challenger 3985 and I have 844 In HO.
Love the up steam program.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very nice.. I love the office winter scene, not taking away from the beautiful full lay-out.:appl:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Great pictures, both layouts are great for what they represent. I think you may have posted the pics of your office layout on the other forum at some point, it looks familiar. Is the winter layout on the floor?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The layout with the winter scenery is 24" from the floor to the top surface.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> The layout with the winter scenery is 24" from the floor to the top surface.


 Thanks, it looks really good. The tire tracks in the snow is a nice detail. Any reason you have it at 24"?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The reason for about 24” is something like this. The layout started out as an under the Christmas Tree layout so I did not want it too high. Having done severa layouts directly on the floor I decided that was too hard, I wanted access underneath. At the time there were several small children in the immediate family and they really liked being close up to the trains. My wife also wanted to be able to see over it when seated. 
So I picked 22” for the leg height, I could get 4 legs from an 8’ board and have some excess to allow squaring off the cuts. This gave me 18” clearance from the side rails to slide under the layout. The bottom skids are 3/4” thick, the plywood is 1/2” and the white foam is 1/2”. Maybe more detail than you wanted. 
Here is a picture of one of these layouts during construction so you can see how I assemble it.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

AmFlyer said:


> View attachment 376122
> 
> 
> View attachment 376130
> Here are two pictures of a old school American Flyer layout in my home office. I do not think I ever posted these before. Big contrast, both styles are fun. The Challenger is the same one on the layout above.


I love the way you did the tire tracks in the snowy streets! Good job!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed explanation, it makes perfect sense given the criteria you had to follow. I don't think that I'd be happy trying to slide under that low clearance for wiring. My back is sore just thinking about it!


----------

